# Prototype design for Gamekeeper John



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I asked John if he wanted a hammergrip design from me, as he doesn't have such a model in his portfolio for now. He said yes!

Now I have to take a few things into consideration.

1. He sells his products at a low price (17 pounds). Therefore, it must be possible to make it in reasonable time.
2. Materials, same thing. He uses 18 mm multiplex. So that is what I must use, too.
3. He has his own style (by now), with medium fork height, width and horizontal fork tips. Deep band grooves. That must prevail.

It ain't easy to make a good hammer grip frame from 18 mm boards, as you need something substantial as a handle. I made very good experiences with narrow, but deep handles - this way there is a lot of control over the frame. No unwanted canting. So two parts are needed, and for stability, the fork part goes all the way down the handle part. A little epoxy and all is solid.

It came out OK for a first prototype! This may need some enhancement, but it already shoots great. Note this is not as well finished as my "beauties", simply because it is a prototype.

What do you guys think?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

The work and its technical esplicacion is very good,


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's very nice Jorg. As you may know, I'm fairly fond of that style. But since it's not really that pocketable and actually shoots _to well_ for me, I only make the odd one like that every now and then as time permits.


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

i had an idea for something like this but done differently, more like a target pistol. still waiting for materials though, ordered a few sheets of multiplex. if it works out i'll make a couple and send you one.

Mark


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

TBH I would never shoot this style...so on that note I'm out + i never watch J's vids anyway from now! on


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome job once again Joerg you continue to amaze me with your inginuity and craftsmanship!!!!!!!!

Any chance of a video of it in action on here or your site?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it. Especially the change in direction of the wood down the handle.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like it! It looks like it would be a very comfortable shooter!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice Joerg


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Looks pretty good. To strengthen the fork tip, would it make sense to cut the deep grooves only on the front of the fork (the face of the prongs that is furthest from the shooter), and not the sides or back of the prongs, since the front is where the band must have the most friction against the slingshot?

Minor suggestion - it might be nice to have a small hole near the bottom of the handle for a paracord lanyard to go through.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Laynard hole sounds good.

I played with it yesterday in front of the TV, with strong bands, and will reshape the handle a bit to make it even more comfortable.

Regarding the grooves, the frame is very solid, the strain is all in the lower part of the fork. Up high on the tip there is much less force.

Jörg


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

its beautiful. just like all your other designs.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks well i like the wide forks, and should be very strong, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Worked on it some more, and now the shape is fantastic.

Shot 200 rounds with it during the optimizing phase. Now it feels absolutely great in the hand.


















Will pass the pdf to John tomorrow!

Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

PDF sent! Can't wait to hear what John says.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> PDF sent! Can't wait to hear what John says.


He should be pleased with that, I hope it does go up for sale, my grandson would love one of them for xmas, I love you wood slingshots you make, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

pdf recieved! thank you very much joerg, i can't wait to get one made and get it in my range, and can't wait to shoot with it! i'm flat out at the moment though because of your review lol









i will have the first one made and photographed ready for listing early next week, i will also post it on the forum once the first ones made, thanks again, john,

and i love the name the "lead launcher"


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

gamekeeper john said:


> i'm flat out at the moment though because of your review


Good to hear. Woodworking time, right?

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a great design and I might buy one, too, because I shoot hammer grip a lot of the time.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice I really want one now because i can't shoot with the Fork style, it hurts my wrists so i preffer shooting Hammer Grip style.


----------

